# Mouse in basement- should've known!



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

I've been home alone all afternoon with kitties as SO works late tonight. Pucc is usually under my feet constantly and watching what I'm doing. Tonight, he was super fascinated with the basement.

Sometimes he does that, but when I call him he'll come up and forget what he was doing down there. I called him a few times tonight and he was being very vocal and refusing to come up. I actually said to him, "What are you trying to tell me Pucc?"

About 40 minutes ago I went down to see what he was doing and he was on his hind legs looking up at something near the top of our furnace. I panicked thinking there was a bat or something, went upstairs and pushed the basement door shut (not latched, in case Pucc wanted out).

SO just got home and checked it out. Our furnace attaches to the venting system with this really thick opaque plastic-wrap looking stuff. A mouse had landed in there and got stuck. He has chewed a hole in the plastic just large enough to stick his nose through and he's clawing/scratching. No wonder Pucc was so excited! I have debilitating anxiety with mice so I had SO set traps and lock the cats out of the basement (and said a little prayer of thanks that we have two kitties should the mouse get up on the 1st or 2nd floor- but would prefer to be done with worm treatments/antiobiotics and just have the mouse caught in a trap!).

Lesson learned, Pucc isnt always just talking to hear his own voice!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Years ago I had a cat and dog that were letting me know that a "rat" was climbing across the rail holding my blinds over a patio door off my living room! The entire family including animals got into the act trying to catch that thing. We finally did and let it go in a field. It was quite a zoo!


----------

